# Ebel 1911 Men's Watch 9137L40 - strap replacement



## mcurry (Oct 19, 2020)

I own an Ebel 1911 Men's Watch 9137L40, the alligator strap is falling apart, I wanted to know if it is possible to get a replacement strap that isn't an Ebel strap, because I don't want to spend £400 replacing with the same strap I have at the moment.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

usually yes. Unless it is a bespoke design like some Bulgari watches a strap is a strap. You will need accurate measurements for the top of the strap, between the watch lugs, and the buckle.

A good alligator strap might cost £70-100, or you might prefer leather or crocodile and save even more


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

From what I can see by searching, the Ebel 1911 has a proprietary screw-in system for attaching the strap. So you're probably screwed, literally.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

[IMG alt="Ebel 1911 Men's Watch 9137L40/5335136 9137L40-5335136 - Ebel, 1911 - Jomashop" data-ratio="100.00"]https://cdn2.jomashop.com/media/catalog/product/cache/fe6f3068bda10e8445826ed4cbde3952/e/b/ebel-1911-mens-watch-9137l405335136-9137l405335136_2.jpg?width=546&height=546[/IMG]

if your case has these types of screws then @spinynormanis correct


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Have you had a look at 'Stevostraps' ?

Myself & family members have used him several times for replacement straps, some with rather unique fitting arrangements.

Often we've had to send the watch head, but his work & results have been excellent!

Bearing in mind that these have been bespoke made, his prices are very reasonable, IMHO.

:thumbsup:


----------

